# What motivates you to do or stay in P&P?



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Just wondering what everyone's reason is.


----------



## Freddie (Jun 13, 2012)

The good stuff I find that I can turn around and sell haha

There is some money to be made if you wise up and figure out how. There is no money to be made from any safe guard stuff that gets assigned to me but I managed to find the silver lining in them


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*hi*

i have no motivation to stay anymore,its completely went to the crappers,like someone said i can go broke sitting at home.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm personally not motivated to stay in it. 

Why I do it is to teach my son and his highschool buddies how do things on a house where a home owner isn't standing over their shoulder questioning everything they do.

Prior to this summer, my kid could tear off a roof and that was about it. He now felts, shingles, runs step flashings, valleys and caps. His "education" was completed on vacant homes. I have no problem putting him on customers job.

Casey, one of his buddies and an employee of mine called me this summer while working on mission trip house rehab. He couldn't remember what to do with 3 tab shingles. I took him on a trip down memory lane. When he got back, he said all the adults were impressed and took work direction from him cause they didn't have a clue what to do.

Dryloking is another thing they learned. The first basement they did, they had more on themselves than the wall. Now, I would put them up against any professional painter as they now don't need tarps, don't get it on themselves and their jobs look awesome.

Not to mention, these kids are learning great life skills, like how to run a business and make money. Matter of fact, my son now has input into job quoting, measuring, marketing, web development, etc. The last roof of the season I did, he yelled at me for ing up the bid. Told me that if I can't figure out how to bid them correctly, he'll do it himself. I may have created a problem.......:blink:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Good for your son and buds. We have no inclination to stay in it at all other than for the local lenders, brokers, insurance agents and investors. We still stay on with a few companies to maintain an inside track on real estate to buy and sell.


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

Freddie said:


> The good stuff I find that I can turn around and sell haha
> 
> There is some money to be made if you wise up and figure out how. There is no money to be made from any safe guard stuff that gets assigned to me but I managed to find the silver lining in them



even the pickins aint what they once was they be getting slim lawd they be getting slim


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Just wondering what everyone's reason is.


So what's your reason?


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> So what's your reason?


I enjoy it 70% of the time. It also helps me land other business and network in the real estate community. I enjoy the hunt for landing my bids. And finding my next home. Lol


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

I only have the proverbial toe in the water any more.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I only have the proverbial toe in the water any more.


Is that the toe that Obama loves the best? Jk


----------



## 68W30 (Sep 8, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I only have the proverbial toe in the water any more.




yup same here if the water aint right i pull it out


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

I got into this industry because I couldn't find any "real salary" work as a finish carpenter after the crash. Things haven't changed much here in mid MN. as far as residential work although I see it coming around slowly. I guess I've had offers to go across country installing commercial finish work for a fair wage but my own bed is slightly more attractive even though the work here in this REO/P&P world is never letting me plan on ANYTHING AT ANYTIME for my own personal time. I can see that without subbing out this work and trying to establish a constitant schedule a guy will burn out easily...


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

garylaps said:


> I got into this industry because I couldn't find any "real salary" work as a finish carpenter after the crash. Things haven't changed much here in mid MN. as far as residential work although I see it coming around slowly. I guess I've had offers to go across country installing commercial finish work for a fair wage but my own bed is slightly more attractive even though the work here in this REO/P&P world is never letting me plan on ANYTHING AT ANYTIME for my own personal time. I can see that without subbing out this work and trying to establish a constitant schedule a guy will burn out easily...


I learned along time ago to not let them push you around. Your time is your time. Just give them a heads up when you want time off. It's utter BS when they tell you that you will get a chargeback to have an order reassigned. Tell them your attorney would love to speak with them. Once you let "them" run your life, you've screwed yourself.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> Is that the toe that Obama loves the best? Jk





Ask him yourself....... you are home slices. 


:lol: :lol:


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

garylaps said:


> I got into this industry because I couldn't find any "real salary" work as a finish carpenter after the crash. Things haven't changed much here in mid MN. as far as residential work although I see it coming around slowly. I guess I've had offers to go across country installing commercial finish work for a fair wage but my own bed is slightly more attractive even though the work here in this REO/P&P world is never letting me plan on ANYTHING AT ANYTIME for my own personal time. I can see that without subbing out this work and trying to establish a constitant schedule a guy will burn out easily...


Gary how far are you from the Des Moines area? Im in desperate need of a reliable trim guy.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Ask him yourself....... you are home slices.
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Take it easy Joseph Kony.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

P3+ said:


> Gary how far are you from the Des Moines area? Im in desperate need of a reliable trim guy.




His profile says Baxter MN.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

About 125 miles North of Minneapolis.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

P3+,
Thanks for the offer. I've had attractive offer to go on the road allready BUT, I enjoy living on one of the 10,000+ lakes up here in Gods' country and it's hard to hit the road.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

garylaps said:


> P3+,
> Thanks for the offer. I've had attractive offer to go on the road allready BUT, I enjoy living on one of the 10,000+ lakes up here in Gods' country and it's hard to hit the road.







I know where I could go back to driving truck and net around $100,000 after the immediate expenses like payment, fuel and standard maint expenses are taken off.


But I've got really comfortable with being in my own bed and my own shower every night.


----------



## Prezshop (Dec 17, 2012)

I been in the industry for 7 years. not as long as some but not fresh on the preservation band wagon. I have had good Years where it was nice. Had good relation ships with the companys i worked for. 2012 was my Worste year ever. Companys lost Contracts that slowed it down new company's where a joke. Pricing started really falling. Requirements became a joke. I'm currently trying to phase out my preservation stuff. I will let the hacks and the pickup truck guys with a snapper have this industry.


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm in it for the money. I still make good money but the small things piss me off more and more.

For example, I know from a business point of view, the cost of doing business is accepting bull**** backcharges. Even with the backcharges, the money is good but it's still hard to stomach when your know it's bull****.

We have been lucky and keep landing good contracts. 

I think some people here have no clue on running a business in the big leagues. I see posts bitching about paying insurance to a preferred insurance company and I don't understand why someone would choose not to pay the insurance and yet still complain about it. That's the cost of doing business. If they said the insurance costs to much compared to the profit, I would understand that. But to just say you don't like being told where to buy insurance, so your not going to do it?

We have had to reinvent a few times.

I guess another reason why I'm still in it is I'm not sure what else to do. I don't think there is a place for doing residential construction in Denver.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

david said:


> i have no motivation to stay anymore,its completely went to the crappers,like someone said i can go broke sitting at home.


amen peach it
13 years here it has been an interesting ride for sure and have been fortunate enough to dig a big hole in the back yard to hide some benjermans. It is interesting to see where i can streamline operation costs to watch the tide as it ebbs and flows wait for it to come back and have the power again. I hope and pray it happens sooner than later. I too have diversified and been able to build a couple of houses. Live in it 2 years and the profit is tax free !! capital gains gotta love em !! has to be primary residence and 2 + years lived in. Typically done in the off season from this industry.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

So Thano... Even though our new President has no yet sent us off the deep end...as previously predicted by certain unamed individuals on this site...
We keeps this poor contractor going is the independence. Bills are paid...sockin a bit away when Boehner an his crowd take away our SSI (dam entitlements). I like the independence it brings...You can tell idiots in a polite manner to p*ss-off I the cash ain't right, and move on. But I feel like takin a ride...I can just jump on the hog an an have a few hours when I want.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

I can't understand unintelligible Obama blabber. Enlighten us please.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

JFMURFY said:


> So Thano... Even though our new President has no yet sent us off the deep end...as previously predicted by certain unamed individuals on this site...
> We keeps this poor contractor going is the independence. Bills are paid...sockin a bit away when Boehner an his crowd take away our SSI (dam entitlements). I like the independence it brings...You can tell idiots in a polite manner to p*ss-off I the cash ain't right, and move on. But I feel like takin a ride...I can just jump on the hog an an have a few hours when I want.


http://youtu.be/X3Rv7SJWFyU

Here's one problem I hope he can solve. Please share with me the positives this country has experienced under his leadership.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Positives from The President and the Baboons? Not a thing I know of.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> I still make good money but the small things piss me off more and more.
> 
> For example, I know from a business point of view, the cost of doing business is accepting bull**** backcharges. Even with the backcharges, the money is good but it's still hard to stomach when your know it's bull****.
> I guess another reason why I'm still in it is I'm not sure what else to do. I don't think there is a place for doing residential construction in Denver.


I remember experiencing the same feelings. The nationals call you for favors and bail out jobs and they tell you how much they depend on you and how great you are. Then at some point, it is like Knuckles and Louie coming into your shop for their weekly shakedown money. Keep looking, there are better uses for your time and skills out there.


----------



## JFMURFY (Sep 16, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> I can't understand unintelligible Obama blabber. Enlighten us please.


I knew that post would get your juices goin as your rants on Bronco before the election.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BPWY said:


> I know where I could go back to driving truck and net around $100,000 after the immediate expenses like payment, fuel and standard maint expenses are taken off.
> 
> 
> But I've got really comfortable with being in my own bed and my own shower every night.


10-4 good buddy Nothing like your own warm bed (warmed by someone else of the opposite sex)


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Careful with that good buddy stuff. lol
Thats another term that has been hijacked from what it was originally meant.



And yeah, I've yet to sleep on a truck mattress that compares to my memory foam 
with the wifey on one side and at least one cat on the other side to keep a guy warm on those -15 nights.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

BPWY said:


> Careful with that good buddy stuff. lol
> Thats another term that has been hijacked from what it was originally meant.
> 
> 
> ...


 OK poppi chulo~

Always taken lightly here especially in this industry. If you can't roll with the punches and give it back you are done.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh no, it doesn't bother me. Because I figure many people don't understand today's meaning of it. 
Its the dang internet, you gotta get up pretty early and pack a big lunch to offend me online. 
I've been around forums for many years.




But I usually mention it so that the unaware use caution on who and where they say it. I don't want some one to take whats said when the term is used the wrong way and it to create issues.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

"What motivates you to do or stay in the PP business?"


Answer: Nothing

Gave it up last year. Never worked for a regional. Just didn't make sense to go to a middleman that is getting the T-bone and leaving you the rump roast. Always went straight to either a national or broker direct. Have worked for most of the major players over the years since 2001. Seen them come and go. Even worked as an employee (field manager) for one of the newer "big dogs" on the block. 
Ended up doing the preservation work by chance. Started out rehabbing for a group of investors years ago, and I would tag along on a monthly basis as they would evaluate potential properties. Met a very nice broker on one of the trips and she was having a hell of a time getting a trash out completed. I took it on for her, and the relationship bloomed. Juggling any preservation work with remodel/rehab work was a nightmare. Over the last 4 years I've watched the standards/expectations grow exponentially out of control. Simply put, it doesn't make any sense to do the scope of work for the dollars being paid. 
I had a conversation with one of my old subs a while back, and he made a point that stuck with me. He contends that this business is built for the type A personality, and I have to agree. Preservation work becomes addicting. I don't know whether it's the busting ass to try and beat a deadline or the polishing a turd that is what does it, but I will agree...it is addicting. We all know there are certainly better ways to earn a living, but something sucks you in to this business that is for certain. 
Anyhow, for those of you still tooled up and giving it hell. I applaud you for the ability to sift through the BS and stay on point. I for one do not miss the late night phone calls, 6 billion emails per day, slow responses from clients....and on and on. 

If I could leave one sliver of advice. Stay true to your integrity. After all, it's not their (the client/bank) reputation on the line.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Point of correction its not " scope of work for whats being paid ", MORE LIKE scope of work for whats NOT being paid. They continue to demand more and pay less. When you have some trained chimp behind a computer screen telling me that I have to use their pricing matrix when I can't get a L&B ( Licensed and Bonded) Plumber required in our state, to do the work and infact go back wards on the work, thats it ! Toddle off, is what they are told. It is a bid and that is it. I am not going to lose my bond and ins over your Beavis and Butthead mentality, at least B&B are cool, ah huh huh huh ah huh .


----------



## BamaPPC (May 7, 2012)

What keeps me in P&P?

Hmmm, I wonder that same thing more every day. 

But, I have to say, there are better ways to make a living. And there are worse ways. Our company makes a profit. I, as owner, have to put up with a bunch of crap. Thieves are the worst. Thieving nationals (cutting bids, and chargebacks), and thieving employees. The employees are easy to fix. You just send them packing. The people we work for...we all know that story. 
Click here to hear my ring tome when SG calls me

Back to the topic. Not why do I want to leave the industry, why do I stay. I like the work. I love the treasure hunt. It's new everyday. New places to go, new things to see. I have a little game I play for entertainment. "Guess what happened." When we get to a new property, I try to determine by clues at the scene, what happened. Divorce, death, no money, ect. Why did these people lose this house? 

I was a salesman for a large corporation for over 20 years. Got burned out being in a rat race. Suit, tie, kissing ass to get along. So I quit. Here, I'm sorta the boss. lol I have a greater sense of freedom, self direction. And my years as a salesman taught me that it's better to come with honey and get your way, than to show up with a big stick. However, I also learned how to swing that big stick, and when. 

I stay because I like it. I guess I could have just said that and been done. lol.


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

BamaPPC,

This is the best post I've read here in a long time. You absolutely nailed it for me. 

It is exciting. I've always been the entrepreneurial sort but I'm really proud of how good I can "get in" to a house and see stuff.

Although rare, I've come across what I call the "collage" house.

The former occupants have laid out their wedding dress, pictures of a once happy marriage or kids, mementos. They left it for me. Does it make me happy? No. Very interesting? Yes.

I like the challenge of how to accomplish something on turning on a dime. How am I going to get that boat, laying on the yard, out in two days? How am I going to remove that tractor trailer with no wheels, middle of no where, removed for a good profit? 

If the money sucked, I wouldn't do it period. Right now, it doesn't but I have good clients. (Corelogic is no longer a good client btw)

There are things I don't like which are mentioned ad nauseum on other threads. Right now, one client has a terrible eviction pay schedule.


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> http://youtu.be/X3Rv7SJWFyU
> 
> Here's one problem I hope he can solve.


Wow. From your posts on industry, I respect you. Sometimes though, you take your political stuff too far. 

I think I remember your Polynesian so I'm surprised at your borderline racist comments. I have Polynesian friends and they might not like Obama but they are respectful at least. Most of them consider themselves of color.

Best rugby team ever played: Burlingame, CA. Those Samoans hands dragged on the ground and tore up the sod while chasing us.

2nd best haka: American Samoa

Sorry but I want better from you.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

What motivates me to stay?
Less and Less


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> Wow. From your posts on industry, I respect you. Sometimes though, you take your political stuff too far.
> 
> I think I remember your Polynesian so I'm surprised at your borderline racist comments. I have Polynesian friends and they might not like Obama but they are respectful at least. Most of them consider themselves of color.
> 
> ...


Foothills,

If I have offended you, I apologize. If I made you laugh, that was my intent. If you know any Polynesian, you will know that we call a spade a spade. We are a happy, hard working people who likes to laugh at ourselves. I have a grandfather who calls my cousins half black baby an alien. Is it mean? Maybe to a sensitive person who is not accustomed to being around be who are straight up and brutally honest with how they think and feel. 

How is hair mayonnaise racist? Perhaps Obama can help this young lass with her terrible hair. That's what his experiences could help her. 

The Burlingame team you speak of are mostly Tongans and Fijians. The Samoans are on the east palo alto razorback team. I'm not sure if any Samoans are on the Burlingame team. Samoans also do not do the Haka. 

That's a Maori war dance. Samoans do the Siva Tau. Hawaiians do the Haa, Tongans do the Sipi Tau. Etc. 

PS-I love rugby and wish I kept playing. I played on an all Samoan u19 in 96 in New Zealand. It was fun. Big difference from US rugby. But football is my love. Are you going to the 7's in Las Vegas?


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

foothillsco said:


> Wow. From your posts on industry, I respect you. Sometimes though, you take your political stuff too far.
> 
> I think I remember your Polynesian so I'm surprised at your borderline racist comments. I have Polynesian friends and they might not like Obama but they are respectful at least. Most of them consider themselves of color.
> 
> ...



With all due respect these jackazzes in Washington bring it on themselves. 90% of them deserve no respect whatsoever. They are all a bunch of thieving idiots. Don't be drinking that Denver/Aurora Koolaid. I've seen your posts for a few years. You are a better person than that..................


----------



## foothillsco (Nov 8, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> The Burlingame team you speak of are mostly Tongans and Fijians. The Samoans are on the east palo alto razorback team. I'm not sure if any Samoans are on the Burlingame team. Samoans also do not do the Haka.
> 
> That's a Maori war dance. Samoans do the Siva Tau. Hawaiians do the Haa, Tongans do the Sipi Tau. Etc.
> 
> PS-I love rugby and wish I kept playing. I played on an all Samoan u19 in 96 in New Zealand. It was fun. Big difference from US rugby. But football is my love. Are you going to the 7's in Las Vegas?


Your reply made me laugh at least.
Thanks for the response.

Didn't know that about Burlingame. 

I thought a Haka was a dance from the Maori that was adopted by the Polynesians, didn't realize they had their own name for it. It looks the same to me and it's intimidating as hell. Nothing like watching that in silence and getting ready to receive the opening kickoff. I was a #7 mostly.

I played in U19 in the mythical h.s natl championship and lost to Burlingame in the finals, in 1987. Played college and mens for few more years.

I truly miss rugby but I can't afford to be injured anymore. No on the 7's. I hardly follow the game anymore. Football is my game too.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Let big brother regulate the internet and there will be still be someone who is offended. I guess by that time, they will just have someone to report you to.


----------

